
A job board for companies and people focused on slow growth - BrunoBernardino
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/slogro
======
BrunoBernardino
A lot of companies today are very focused on “rapid growth”, being “fast
growing”, staying in a “hockey stick trajectory” and talk about it as if
that’s the only way to grow or reason to hire. If you’re not growing, you’re
dwindling.

I've had enough of that.

Slow is great. Slow is thoughtful. Slow is mindful. Slow is calm. Recently a
book came out about companies who challenge this concept. Companies who say
that growth doesn't just mean "more": "Company of One" by Paul Jarvis.

The idea isn't necessarily new, but it's definitely challenging the status
quo. I'd love to change that, but these companies, by definition, don't hire
often.

Unfortunately, it still is really hard to find such companies, and even harder
to filter them out from the endless job posts of the "fast growing startups".

This job board tries to change that, by giving people a place to find such
companies, and companies a place to put their rare openings and finding like-
minded people.

------
pauljarvis
this looks great bruno!

~~~
BrunoBernardino
Thank you so much, Paul!

